# White Rock Review



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I have seen reviews but nothing that can convice me to go with them over SS or DD. Who on here has tried them?

How do they compare to Deadlies or SS?

Will they hold up on a spread left out for 1-2weeks at a time?

Any help would be great.

Also what about you boys who are Die Hard Sock guys up in ND what do you think?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a dozen of them that I ended up winning. Great concept, easy to use, and take down and setup is awesome. I just have to much invested and have a system down with my sillo socks where I don't really feel like making the switch for something that is going to give me the same results.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been using them for a couple of years now with many days in the field. I really like the way they break down for the ease of storage and we have had no issues with durability. Just purchased a bunch more for this spring.


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

We used to be straight northwind sock guys. After handling Deadlies, we never even considered them because they were way to awkward, expensive, and really freaking heavy!

We had started to make the switch to Sillosocks when the White Rocks came out. It was a no brainer for us! Some of our guys down right hated the silosocks....we had durability issues, bent noses and stakes.....storage was a huge pain....and on really windy days the damn things blew away! :down:

We dumped the SS and outfitted all our remaining windsocks with the White Rock supports. We had a few issues that first year (splintered supports), but they have since gone to a new support rod that works awesome. We added another 30dz of the printed decoys last summer and had zero issues with them this fall. The printed decoys look really good.

Great guys to work with too.

MAN AM I PUMPED UP FOR SPRING! :rock:


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Have a few dozen that I ran for the first time last year. So far, I love them. I actually just ordered more for this spring. They are very compact and light weight. They also don't flail in the wind like SS do. The guys at White Rock are also great to work with and have always responded to any of my questions within 24 hr, and usually within only a few hours.


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Go with SS if you buy the correct decoy bag for them 
You can handle a lot of them good for #'s I won't use anything
Other then SS


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

Honest question and maybe a new or different way to look at it (to the poster or whomever):

What are the advantages of a silosock or deadly over a white rock decoy?

I think most people are quick to say buy silosocks, because that's what they use....even though they have never tried anything else.


----------



## southLA (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd like to hear about this as well.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

gaddy getter said:


> Honest question and maybe a new or different way to look at it (to the poster or whomever):
> 
> What are the advantages of a silosock or deadly over a white rock decoy?
> 
> I think most people are quick to say buy silosocks, because that's what they use....even though they have never tried anything else.


If it's not broke don't fix it type of thing. I use sillosocks because they are light, easy to transport, and they kill birds. Think of it this way if it wasn't for sillosock and deadly whiterock wouldn't exist.
Does that mean I wouldn't add whiterock to my spread, no it doesn't, but honestly I can get a better deal on sillosocks so why switch?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

To add to Nick's post.

Sillosocks look a lot better in low wind/no wind situations in my opinion. Just because you have a rod going down the length of the decoy doesn't really mean that it'll look the best when the wind isn't going. The way the white rock's compress though is a bonus in terms of storage, but not enough to make me want to switch to them.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

every decoys has its pros/cons. Anymore,it's a personal preference as to which to buy. We run SS and Deadlys and see no point in switching what we have. If one decoy was truly better in every aspect, other decoy companies wouldn't be around and the ones that were would be more expensive. Never hunted with White Rock dekes but they look decent and hope the guys making them have great success in their company and put out a solid product for many years.

Alex


----------



## Meyer8043 (Feb 25, 2010)

what about trying to push the fiberglass stakes into the ground when it is still half frozen and you have no corn stubble to ram them into then what??? Get out the hole puncher for a 1000 decoys?


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Evening Everyone,

Lots of good opinions and questions . Our goal is to put out a product that is functional, durable, and looks good. When the Tuf-Snap system was invented our attempt was to achieve these goals. Today we continue to innovate and deliver exceptional customer service. We appreciate the complement that only one year ago we stated offering full decoys and today we are in the company of two great competitors that have been around for many years.

Please feel free to post additional comments, concerns, or experiences with our products. We encourage feedback and there is no better place than an open forum.



Meyer8043 said:


> what about trying to push the fiberglass stakes into the ground when it is still half frozen and you have no corn stubble to ram them into then what??? Get out the hole puncher for a 1000 decoys?


Please check out our Goose View Gallery. As you can see 4 out of the 6 hunts still have snow and frozen ground. We believe a small diameter fiberglass rod is the best solution. 
http://www.whiterockdecoys.com/Gooseview.html

In closing if you are considering us but have not had a chance to hold one of our products in hand. Please follow the link below; we are giving away a free dozen decoys every week over the next six weeks. 
http://www.whiterockdecoys.com/freedekes.html

Thank you, 
James Wille
White Rock Decoys


----------

